# Interactive scoring for a game



## Scott Cairns (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi all, as some of you know, most of the work I've done to date is for computer games. With the various ingame audio engines becoming more sophisticated, the level of complexity for scoring is on the rise too.

Here is an excerpt from a brief I received recently for a game (sorry cant say which);

----------------------------------------------
Create music on a multiple layer loop scheme. The loops need to be short (15-30 seconds) and need to be unobtrusive enough to stand up on their own and not become annoying after one or two minutes.

Layer 1: soundscape loop made up of simple sound design elements.

Layers 2/3/4: simple musical layers designed to work individually and in combination with each other.

For example:

Layer 2 may be a drone on G
Layer 3 may be a quick pizz part based around Bb and F
Layer 4 may be a slow movment around B and F#

Layer 2/3 combined creates an agitated minor feel
Layer 2/4 combined creates a gentle maj 7th feel
Layer 3/4 combined creates a tense chromatic feel

The skill in creating these parts is in designing parts that create emotional resonances using combinations of rhythmic/melodic figures.

-------------------------------------------

Oh, and we want it by Friday.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 22, 2004)

Really? Sheesh - with this kind of demand for complexity one wonders why they didn't write it themselves! :?


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 23, 2004)

They're indeed pretty demanding with the music. :?
Not leaving much room for composer to induldge in his/her own creativity when there are even demands in which key it must be written and what you must write. Almost like they're handing the composer the music on a plate as if they've already written it.

Though it is hard there are such people around that demand these kinds of things and I'm currently working with one for a score for a short animationfilm. And since it's my second filmscore it's best to toughen up against this kind of director/composer relationship in the beginning of your career because there are always unpleasant things in life and also in the work you do. But nevertheless this kind of relationships do keep you sharp and focused on the assignment, which can help you in your compositional growth and more personal growth as well...

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 23, 2004)

WOw o_0

Good luck with making it happen Scott! I didn't know you do video game stuff until now 



> Layer 2/3 combined creates an agitated minor feel
> Layer 2/4 combined creates a gentle maj 7th feel
> Layer 3/4 combined creates a tense chromatic feel



How do these guys have such knowledge for music anyway ? "An agitated minor feel" "a gentle maj 7th" .

They even know what feeling combining them with eachother will give... so with three loops they can actually have a whole soundtrack :shock: 

I think i might become a waiter after all :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 23, 2004)

:shock: That's what happens when a director / project leader has to much musical knowledge.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 23, 2004)

Those guys know a lot more about music than I do. If they told me that i'd just tell them to do the music themselves. Then i'd ask if they give music lessons and how much.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey Guys, I suspect that the inhouse Sound Designer wrote the brief; he is a session player in bands but doesnt seem to be able to compose/create. (Which is not actually too unusual, many top players have more of a technical than creative mind.)

They have since scrapped the layers approach as the Playstation 2 cant handle sound layers.

Im down to 1 of 2 possible composers for the job. I'll let you know how I go!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 23, 2004)

choc0thrax said:


> Those guys know a lot more about music than I do. If they told me that i'd just tell them to do the music themselves. Then i'd ask if they give music lessons and how much.



[email protected]! :lol:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 24, 2004)

Scott Cairns said:


> Im down to 1 of 2 possible composers for the job. I'll let you know how I go!



Good luck! I hope they'll turn down their demands a bit.


----------



## Mike M (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Scott - let us know how it goes - you've perked my interest.


----------



## rJames (Oct 26, 2004)

Scott Cairns said:


> Here is an excerpt from a brief I received recently for a game (sorry cant say which);
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Oh, and we want it by Friday.



Hi, Scott. Can you tell us what kind of a game it is? I'd like to take this on as an exercise. But it would be a different piece if it were for a "Lord of the Rings," vs "WWII Battle Station Commander," vs "Son of Mario Bros."

"Son of Mario Bros" would have to be a game involving adoption, I guess.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 26, 2004)

Hmm I have to admit I always thought Mario and Luigi were more than just brothers. I guess I was right.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 26, 2004)

rJames said:


> Hi, Scott. Can you tell us what kind of a game it is? I'd like to take this on as an exercise. But it would be a different piece if it were for a "Lord of the Rings," vs "WWII Battle Station Commander," vs "Son of Mario Bros."
> 
> "Son of Mario Bros" would have to be a game involving adoption, I guess.



Hi Ron, Im not sure how much I can say due to NDA unfortunately. I even debated with the idea of posting the previous info but the company has effectively abandoned that concept since the Playstation 2 cant support sound layers.

The game is kind of unique too so saying that its 'action oriented' doesnt really tell you its true nature and give you a feel of what to write for.

If you'd like to PM me Id be happy to give slightly more specific pointers, I just feel a bit funny about publicly posting too much. Sorry about that.


----------



## rJames (Oct 26, 2004)

Not a problem. I'll just make up my own specs.


----------



## Edgen (Oct 27, 2004)

comon' Scott... breech your NDA to us! we won't tell! 

j/k keep it hush hush. 

So, you still haven't gotten the job yet and its down to just 2 of you?

ya, with those specs, I wouldn't think there would be much room for a theme, but I guess you've gota look at it as a series of small TV commercials. and at every 10 seconds, it hits a note that can easily change to another looped area or in game action sequence.

Another way to look at it is this. The parts you are doing now are the nit picky small stuff. If you can accomplish this, no telling what you could do with the cut scenes, opening credits, menus, death cues, and end credits. Then.. think 'cd sales'....OOOohhh.. Aaaaah ~ 

Good luck with the project and keep us posted!

/j


----------

